
Ask HN: How do I find buyer for my Startup? - mscn
Background: We are a SaaS tool based out of India and have been into market for the last 2.5 years and our primary audience are marketers in US and UK. We have close to 200 paying clients which are largely SMBs including including few Fortune 500s. Our revenues are in the range of $3k-$4K per month. Our primary mode of customer acquisition is paid advertising and content marketing.<p>After months of efforts we realized that there is very little we can do to further scale up our revenues. Moreover, the industry we are in has a dying market because of a strong negative sentiment around the technology that we serve. We have two options now. Either close the company down or find someone who would be interested in buying us.<p>What do you suggest we do in such a situation. Any suggestions on how to go about selling your company are welcome.
======
mbchandar
please give your product tool url. you are making a generalized statement
here. be specific. i would love to acquire.

